# What a time I had catching my horse...



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

So the other day I went out to catch my horse. I had just recently moved her into a different field at our barn because she had lost a fair amount of weight and I didn't want her losing anymore, and this field is fuull of grass to munch on all day. Oh, and it is HUGE!!

So it's the first time I go out to catch her from her new field, and the day before it had rained. When I got there, I couldn't find her at first. I thought she might have been in the trees. So I start walking through the field, when I see two horses in the distance who's legs looked like they were cut off at the knee. Next thing I knew, I sunk knee deep into a muddy, wet, grassy swamp. There was NO WAY I could physically get through it! And I still had to find my horse. 

Thankfully, her old field was right next to her new one, so I walked around it to see if she was there. Sure enough, right next to her old field and all of her old friends, there she was. However she managed to wedge herself between several very large bushes. Getting her out was a pain, but when we were finally free, and onto the path, a huge mud puddle up to my waist lay in front of us. The only way we could get through? Climb on top of her and ride right through! Thankfully she's nice and honest when it comes to any obstacles like that. 

The real challenge was when we came to the open space where the other horses were... Partially because all my girl wanted to do was eat grass, but also because the mud only got worse. It was literally up to her belly. It took us about 20 minutes to inch our way through it, me on her back. I was so proud of her when she finally got out! She was so calm about it. I couldn't believe the hassle it was just to get out of her field. I immediately moved her back into her old field  This wasn't worth the pain we had to go through! Plus I could tell she missed her friends.

Anyway just wanted to share this story! It was the worst time I've ever had catching my horse!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

wow! sounds like you had quite an exiting time haha! Must've been fun cleaning her after


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

yuck! Lucky you can hop on her with no mounting block, leg up. I would have been hanging upside down on cooper;s neck!! hahahaha! j/k but i would have had to walk through it


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> yuck! Lucky you can hop on her with no mounting block, leg up. I would have been hanging upside down on cooper;s neck!! hahahaha! j/k but i would have had to walk through it


It was brutal! Thankfully shes super honest. But ya she's nice and little. Just barely a horse! And I pretty much just had to hose her off completely after cause she was so muddy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate the mud! I know what you mean by having difficulty catching your horse. I went in the pasture and it sucked my boots off so I had to go digging for them. Luckily you had your horse with you!


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

Hah well before I found her they definitely almost got sucked off a few times! But thankfully I did find her lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

